# Crinone 8% v Cyclogest 400mg - advice please



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I was initially prescribed 400mg Cyclogest pessaries/suppositories twice a day.

However, I've been finding that I'm really bloated on it (not so bad when used vaginally but still bloated)...anyway, when I mentioned to consultant yesterday he said I could try Crinone.

I've now been prescribed Crinone 8% vaginal gel which is 90mg progesterone once a day.

I've just realised that I'll be going down from 800mg progesterone per day to 90mg progesterone per day which is a big drop...is this ok 

Obviously I trust my consultant but just wondered if anyone else was on Crinone alone at this low dose 

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi natasha 
did you ever get a reply to this? found it when I did a search. I've just been put on Crinone and it says the gel sticks to the vaginal walls so is absorbed over time. I know nothing about Cyclogest but was thinking that maybe you absorb more of the prog from the Crinone if it hangs around for a long time. If Cyclogest is a cream it will absorn less. 
I'm slightly concerned by birth defects being on the list of sideeffects....but then why would they prescribe it??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi peewee

Yes, I did get a response to my question as I posted same on Ask A Nurse...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56161.0.html

I actually decided to stick with the cyclogest (400mg x twice day) as found when I used vaginally was fine, although messy 

We had appt with consultant again yesterday to discuss starting FET following my recent BFN - I asked him about the differing mg's in the progesterone supplements and he said that cyclogest you tend to lose alot of it but with crinone, as you say, it stays longer and releases the progesterone over time...and is less messy so there isn't much difference in them regards how much progesterone we actually get.

Not sure what I'll go with when do the FET...

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

hi Minxy

The nurse said something interesting after egg collection when I was asking if i could use something else as cyclogest didnt hold off af last time.

She said that you only need about 15% of the amount of cyclogest they give you 2 x 400 so if there is implantation no need for any more.

That illusive implatantion is all we need!!!!

Good luck
Katie


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

just my input, cyclogest gave me insomnia and also gave me panic attacks after i came off of it, so im going to have tablet form next time


----------

